# Good Local Scare Attractions - Ontario



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey, I was wondering if any of my local haunters know of any excellent haunted attractions in the Ontario area? I have done the Halloween Haunt at Canadas Wonderland the last 3 years and did Fort Fright also last year but I'm always looking to add to the list of frightingly fun places to go. I've been to Saunders Farm in Munster in the past too.

Anyone know and recommend any that I haven't mentioned? I'm sure there are a TON that I don't know of. 

Also for any mods, sorry if I put this in the wrong place. I wasn't sure where to put it.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wonderland has a new London/Jack the Ripper haunt this year! Sounds cool. I've never been to Fort Fright but have always wanted to go. There are indeed a ton of individual home haunts, as well as some pro ones too. There's always Screemer's down at the CNE grounds. There was also one I heard of in Toronto last year that was held in an actual abandoned asylum! Can't remember the name of it for the life of me, but if I do I'll let you know. Also, by name and reputation, I am aware of Thornhill Woods Haunted House and the Peschel Haunt. Check out the Canadian Haunter's Association for a good list of haunts by region.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

This isd close to my house and is really good, in Ottawa/Orleans

http://www.orleanskiwanis.com/skreamers/


----------



## Pumpkin_Lord (Oct 20, 2008)

halloweeny78 said:


> There was also one I heard of in Toronto last year that was held in an actual abandoned asylum! Can't remember the name of it for the life of me, but if I do I'll let you know.
> 
> Its called the Powerhouse of Terror. I have never gone, but I have been to the site and its pretty scary without any decorations!
> 
> ...


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yup, that's the one. Thanks for the info Pumpkin Lord! I've heard good things about this and definitely want to check it out this year. 

Also, check out the C.H.A.O.S. site for a nation-wide listing of various haunts. There's towns on there that I've lived in that have haunts that I didn't even know existed! 
http://www.chaos-canada.org


----------



## cathartik (Apr 27, 2010)

Niagara Falls has a couple professional haunts, I think around 4. They arent too expensive and worthwhile to check out if you are around there. There's also a ride in one of the arcades there where you ride a cart and shoot a light gun at ghosts. Its fun for kids and amusing for adults like me!

Wonderland really has a great Haunt if you ever go. There's around 9 walk through haunts most of which are really cool. The outdoor ones are by far the best. They change them around every year but I remember one time an outdoor haunt had to have been a 15 minute walk and it was atmospheric the whole time. Plus all of their major rides are open and are great fun in the dark!


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Not sure how I forgot to mention Canada's Wonderland!  They do put on a good show, and some of the haunts are quite immersive. I hear this year they're doing a London/Jack the Ripper theme for one of the haunts. Sooooo looking forward to it!

- Edit -

Should have re-read the beginning of my first post in this thread.  I thought I mentioned it somewhere before, but maybe I was just talking to myself ........ Oh look at that! It's past my bedtime .... guess my brain went before I did ...... mmmmmmmmm ...... brrraaaiiinnnnnssss ......


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

Saunders use to be really awesome..now the hayride drops you off at a giant food court that grows bigger every year...cha ching


----------

